# Weather In Croatia/italy September/october?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi anybody travelled to Croatia or Italy in September/October. Mainly whats the weather like and will the camp sites be still open? Understand that wild camping is hard in Ctoatia but what about Italy.

Hope someone can help?

Paul


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Weather in Croatia can still be very good, the sea is still warm enough to swim in. The further south you go, the warmer its usually is.
The downside are shorter days - it will get dark at about 7.00.
And don't wildcamp in Croatia - fines are very high. 
You can check the opening times of campsites in Croatia here:

http://www.avtokampi.si/kampi.asp?drzava=2&obmocje=&otok=17&vrsta=&izbor=2

Click open and only the campsites which are open now will be shown.

In Italy you can wildcamp and they also have a lot of sostas. One of many sites is here:
http://www.camperonline.it/area_di_sosta_esito.asp?tipo_ricerca=1&Nazione=Italia

Regards,
Cilka


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Weather Italy Sept/\oct*

 Ciao, as Cilka says, lots of opportunities for stopovers in Italy that cost nothing, if not strictly speaking wild camping. A 'sosta' is similar to an 'aire' in France.

www.turismoitinerante.it

is another useful site.

In Northern Italy end of September/early Oct. nights begin to get quite cool, daytime pleasant (20+ average), but I would describe conditions as variable to fair.
South of the line Bologna - Firenze temps average about 23+, and conditions fair to good. Sometimes a 'gota fria' like they get in Spain can appear in early Oct.

saluti,
eddied


----------

